# Colin Mcrae



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

A true legend that will be missed, he made a huge diffrence to the WRC especially with his flat out or nothing style of driving


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Very sad









Maybe his son was on board too.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

******* Hell!!

I hadn't heard this. RIP, you where a great Rally drive.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, bad news indeed. I heard about it last night and as far as I'm aware it's not yet 100% certain that he was piloting the helicopter, but it's not looking good.

Richard Burns in 2005 and now probably Colin McRae just a couple of years later


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Yes, bad news indeed. I heard about it last night and as far as I'm aware it's not yet 100% certain that he was piloting the helicopter, but it's not looking good.
> 
> Richard Burns in 2005 and now probably Colin McRae just a couple of years later


Yep, 2 heros gone before their time in just a few years....

Very very sad...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Just read this on another forum. I'm a bit stunned really.

Shame.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes....Colin, his 5 yr old son and a 6yr old friend with a family friend from France....such a sad loss....bad news indeed

RIP an incredibly fast man......


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Such a tragic loss. Another irreplaceable talent lost. RIP.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Gutted, watched him race a few times, unbelievable, sad sad loss


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

had news 24 on last night and saw initial reports come in on the "ticker tape" a quick look on the web and it was obvious he was probably piloting his own helicopter that went down. Of course confirmed today, a sad loss. He couldn't half throw a scoobie around.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

I can't think of anything decent to type.

The man was a legend.

Thoughts with Colins family and the other families involved.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I think I may put black ribbon on my Scooby's mirrors


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

terrible news ,great driver and those young children to die so young ,im gutted for the family


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

A bit far, I know, for most people but the Colin Mcrae Forest Stages Rally takes place on Saturday.

I'll be marshalling somewhere on the final stage. Organisers are expecting a good spectator turn out in light of the recent tragic event.

Spectator info


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

It was his and his son's funeral today, very sad indeed.


----------

